# ~Prohormone Ban on the Horizon?~



## WesleyInman (Feb 13, 2014)

Got this from Rick Collins..Just happened....Looks like a bill is attempting to be passed to ban PH's and the like...

Too bad they can't resolve our Nation's true issues, in the meantime spending millions and millions in dollars to stop a small group of bodybuilders from improving their physiques.

Dietary Supplement Industry Trade Associations Commend Congress on Introduction of the Designer Anabolic Steroid Control Act of 2014 - Press Release - Digital Journal


----------



## Nattydread (Feb 13, 2014)

Glad to see the U.S government has its priorities straight.
As I type this tons of heroin and cocaine are crossing the border right on schedule


----------



## The Grim Repper (Feb 13, 2014)

Orrin Hatch (R-UT) is involved, google him and you'll see how he's used BS rhetoric to 'protect' consumers with the Dietary Supplement Full Implementation and Enforcement Act of 2010, legislation that "will help the Food and Drug Administration (FDA) protect consumers from unsafe dietary supplements and boost FDA accountability."  Truth be told, he was looking to turn UT's supplement industry profits (at around $5B annually) through the roof because the bill only requires that supplements need to be “reasonably safe.” That’s it.  Doesn't sound like he's too concerned with the health or safety of anything except the revenue generated in his state.
Orrin Hatch also inferred that a vote for the democrats' Kerry was going to turn the US into open season on Americans by terrorists.  Another partisan scare tactic to win the election.  Pathetic.


----------



## dorian777 (Feb 13, 2014)

None of this shit makes sense. There is an indication at the federal level, that pot will be legal nationwide soon. So steroids are bad for you and pot is good?


----------



## Slate23 (Feb 13, 2014)

Steroids have such a bad rep that it will be hard to get them legalized. There is so much misinformation and I think most steroid users are either afraid or ashamed to admit they use in public. Most of the pot users admit that they do it because its not as stigmatized anymore. So there is a pot lobby in congress. No such luck for gear users.


----------



## ASHOP (Feb 13, 2014)

Nattydread said:


> Glad to see the U.S government has its priorities straight.
> As I type this tons of heroin and cocaine are crossing the border right on schedule



Its crazy to me too. As you said,,,PRIORITIES IN THE WRONG AREA!!!


----------



## humpthebobcat (Feb 13, 2014)

dorian777 said:


> So steroids are bad for you and pot is good?



in a word....yes lol 

if I had a 16 year old son which I don't and he had the choice between going to GNC for pro hormones or the head shop for some ganja....can't really decide on which I'd rather him buy...probably the ganja tho


----------



## dorian777 (Feb 14, 2014)

humpthebobcat said:


> in a word....yes lol
> 
> if I had a 16 year old son which I don't and he had the choice between going to GNC for pro hormones or the head shop for some ganja....can't really decide on which I'd rather him buy...probably the ganja tho



Sorry, my son's gettin' the roids not pot. Pot makes you a brainless, estrogenic, lazy ass. Of course, this is what the gov't. wants from the next generation.


----------



## Slate23 (Feb 14, 2014)

I don't smoke pot but you would be surprised by how many successful people do. I don't find it any more harmful than alcohol


----------



## BigBob (Feb 14, 2014)

Slate23 said:


> I don't smoke pot but you would be surprised by how many successful people do. I don't find it any more harmful than alcohol



Alcohol is far worse.


----------



## 6iron (Feb 14, 2014)

I would not be surprised if it was coming from a pharmaceutical lobby. They always use the excuse that they are protecting the American public just like in 1985 when the roid ban hit.


----------



## humpthebobcat (Feb 14, 2014)

dorian777 said:


> Sorry, my son's gettin' the roids not pot. Pot makes you a brainless, estrogenic, lazy ass. Of course, this is what the gov't. wants from the next generation.



indeed...so in other words it would have no effect on 16 year olds haha


----------



## Populus54 (Feb 14, 2014)

I didn't even know steroids were illegal.


----------



## Daniel11 (Feb 15, 2014)

6iron said:


> I would not be surprised if it was coming from a pharmaceutical lobby. They always use the excuse that they are protecting the American public just like in 1985 when the roid ban hit.




It's supported by some natty supplement groups etc.  basically it's commercial biggies that will make more money by getting rid of the small competition that makes products that actually work for body building.  Big lobby groups basically.

Five major dietary supplement industry associations, including the United Natural Products Alliance and the Council for Responsible Nutrition, announced their support for the bill Tuesday.


----------



## Daniel11 (Feb 20, 2014)

According to this it has about a 2% chance of passing:

https://www.govtrack.us/congress/bills/113/s2012


----------



## BigBob (Feb 20, 2014)

Daniel11 said:


> It's supported by some natty supplement groups etc.  basically it's commercial biggies that will make more money by getting rid of the small competition that makes products that actually work for body building.  Big lobby groups basically.
> 
> Five major dietary supplement industry associations, including the United Natural Products Alliance and the Council for Responsible Nutrition, announced their support for the bill Tuesday.



Big Red Flag. I ts like the health insurance companies supporting Obama Care. Any Company that or organization that agrees with govt intervention is either co conspirators or trying to deal a blow to competition.


----------

